# Series 2 antenna



## ms21117 (Jul 26, 2005)

is there a work around so I can connect my series 2 to a converter box? there is no option for set up w/ antenna, even w/ the newest software...I can't believe Tivo wouldn't have fixed this by now....are they on their way out????? Thanks


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You must have a Series 2 DT, or a 542 one.

In that case, you can set up for analog cable and manually tune channels, and by luck, perhaps have a channels match up to their OTA counterpart, or make your own analog cable system, with enough tuners and modulators.

For digital, you can set up for some box providers that use the same lineup channel numers as the OTA trasnmitters, but usually get just the .1 subchannel. There are a few threads in the Coffee House about how to use an antenna convertor on a cable or satellite lineup.


----------



## smpowell (Apr 24, 2005)

ms21117 said:


> is there a work around so I can connect my series 2 to a converter box? there is no option for set up w/ antenna, even w/ the newest software...I can't believe Tivo wouldn't have fixed this by now....are they on their way out????? Thanks


The latest update 9.3.1 gives support for a number of coupon type converter boxes to single tuner SA series 2 Tivos.

I have a Zenith/Insignia converter connected to a 540040; its been working fine.

Tivo says that dual tuner models will not be supported but some people have worked on work arounds.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1058362
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=14154472


----------

